
Ask HN: Does Squarespace Make You Enter the Sales Tax for All Zip Codes? - jimhi
If so, here is a free startup idea for anyone enterprising. I have too many things I am working on.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.squarespace.com&#x2F;hc&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;articles&#x2F;206540947-Setting-up-taxes-in-Squarespace-Commerce<p>Squarespace forum posts seem to confirm:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forum.squarespace.com&#x2F;topic&#x2F;151517-squarespace-sales-tax-issues&#x2F;?tab=comments#comment-332158<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forum.squarespace.com&#x2F;topic&#x2F;151482-sales-tax&#x2F;?tab=comments#comment-332046<p>And elsewhere:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;squarespace&#x2F;comments&#x2F;8wmulh&#x2F;how_to_configure_sales_tax_in_the_us_after_the&#x2F;?utm_source=amp&amp;utm_medium=&amp;utm_content=post_body 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;accountingforjewelers.com&#x2F;sales-tax-ca-squarespace&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.printful.com&#x2F;faq&#x2F;taxes-and-billing&#x2F;sales-tax&#x2F;374-how-do-i-configure-my-ecommerce-platform-to-charge-the-correct-tax-rate-
======
DrScump
Zip code alone isn't enough to define tax jurisdiction. One zip code can span
multiple tax jurisdictions.

Zip codes and even city names in a mailing address are just a layer of
obfuscation for the convenience of the post office and do not necessarily
respect the actual underlying governmental boundaries.

~~~
ksaj
I've never heard of this. I hope it isn't the case with Canadian postal codes.
Pretty sure we wouldn't be so obscurely unpredictable that way up here in the
Great White North.

~~~
DrScump
For example, if you're in an unincorporated pocket of land within a larger
city, city taxes won't apply, yet you'll generally have a city mailing
address.

I once lived in an apartment complex with a San Jose address but was on
unincorporated land, so San Jose rent control ordinances didn't apply.

~~~
ksaj
Hmm, I'm surprised I've never come across this. I went through a phase where I
was looking at tax sale properties, and actually found a number of them that
were unincorporated. I didn't really look into those, but now I wish I did for
the learning experience at least.

